

A JSON-aware ElasticSearch front end - mahmoudimus
https://github.com/bleskes/sense/

======
mahmoudimus
This is a pretty new ElasticSearch front-end that looks very promising.

Here are some more similar tools:

* <http://mobz.github.com/elasticsearch-head/>

* <https://github.com/OlegKunitsyn/elasticsearch-browser>

* <https://github.com/lukas-vlcek/bigdesk>

* <https://github.com/karmi/elasticsearch-paramedic>

* <https://github.com/okfn/facetview>

There's still no really GREAT query front-end for ElasticSearch, unless I'm
missing any from here.

